# Portrait of a stranger.



## DanOstergren (Jan 29, 2017)

This was at the Portland Gay Pride festival last June. Originally I wasn't planning on even going to Pride that year because it was a week after the shooting at Pulse nightclub in Orlando, and I was paranoid that something awful would happen during the festival. Instead I decided I was going to go anyways and march in the parade. I almost always leave my camera at home, but I decided I would bring it with me a take portraits of strangers. This is my favorite portrait from the day. He goes by the name "Cash", and writes poems. 

The black and white processing was loosely inspired by the look of tinytpe photos.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the sharpness. Not a fan of the crop, but otherwise, nice shot.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 30, 2017)

love it


----------



## bumkicho (Jan 30, 2017)

Like it! IMHO - I would have liked it better if there was a bit of room at the top.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 1, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I like the sharpness. Not a fan of the crop, but otherwise, nice shot.





bumkicho said:


> Like it! IMHO - I would have liked it better if there was a bit of room at the top.


Thanks for the feedback. I agree it could look good with a looser crop, but honestly I feel that the tight crop looks good as well and has a nice compositional harmony. It brings the focus right into his eyes for me, considering that his tattoos and the contrast in the background still pull some focus.


----------



## bumkicho (Feb 1, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I agree it could look good with a looser crop, but honestly I feel that the tight crop looks good as well and has a nice compositional harmony. It brings the focus right into his eyes for me, considering that his tattoos and the contrast in the background still pull some focus.



I agree. It looks good as is. I think it's my personal preference that I like space above a person's head most times. When I go for tighter frame, I tend to, not all the time, but I tend to frame slightly below the top hair.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 1, 2017)

The tight crop gives it a more personal feel. I really like it, great work!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 1, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> The tight crop gives it a more personal feel. I really like it, great work!


Thank you. I agree, with such an emotive expression in his eyes, I think it calls for a tight crop like this.


----------



## limr (Feb 1, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > The tight crop gives it a more personal feel. I really like it, great work!
> ...



I agree that the tight crop highlights his eyes and creates an intimacy that is often absent from portraiture (but, imho, should be there more often - otherwise, what's the point? Well, that's the point for me, anyway  ) In fact, this crop offers a level of intimacy that is uncomfortable and tense, and that challenges the viewers to decide if we will turn away or if we will challenge ourselves to keep looking.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

limr said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...


Thank you, I feel the same way.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 2, 2017)

I just feel like just a centimeter higher would help me and others feel better about it. Since you're just barely cutting off some of his hair. But it's up to you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I just feel like just a centimeter higher would help me and others feel better about it. Since you're just barely cutting off some of his hair. But it's up to you.


Thank for sharing your opinion. I like what Limr and Fitbmx had to say about it and I tend to agree with them.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 3, 2017)

You (and Leonore) just helped me put a finger on something that I had noticed in your photography, but wasn't sure why some of your images made me uncomfortable.  And it is that you put us really close to your subject(s), inside their personal space, (the intimacy that Leonore mentions) and by extension inside mine.  If you had left some more space above his head, I'd feel less close.  Now that I'm aware of it, it's a neat trick of perception.  I'm going to have to try it myself to see if I get some aspect of that effect.  Learning moment.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Can I ask about your lighting here? Since it's an event, I assume it's natural, but it's so soft and directional...are you using a diffuser, or maybe the sun is bouncing off a building?


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 4, 2017)

pgriz said:


> You (and Leonore) just helped me put a finger on something that I had noticed in your photography, but wasn't sure why some of your images made me uncomfortable.  And it is that you put us really close to your subject(s), inside their personal space, (the intimacy that Leonore mentions) and by extension inside mine.  If you had left some more space above his head, I'd feel less close.  Now that I'm aware of it, it's a neat trick of perception.  I'm going to have to try it myself to see if I get some aspect of that effect.  Learning moment.


That intimacy and closeness is important to me, because I feel that it creates a very strong connection for the viewer. I may sound stubborn when rejecting other's critique when it comes to that, but the closeness is very intentional on shots like this.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 4, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> Can I ask about your lighting here? Since it's an event, I assume it's natural, but it's so soft and directional...are you using a diffuser, or maybe the sun is bouncing off a building?


I was shooting in open shade. We were underneath some trees that created shade and depth on one side, and on the other side it was open, allowing the daylight to illuminate him.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 4, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> cherylynne1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask about your lighting here? Since it's an event, I assume it's natural, but it's so soft and directional...are you using a diffuser, or maybe the sun is bouncing off a building?
> ...



You make it sound so simple, lol! Whenever I go under trees it's a dappled,  green-tinted disaster. I need to go practice, I must be missing something. Maybe I'm under the wrong kind of trees. Or the wrong time of day. 

Thank you for your response!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 4, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > cherylynne1 said:
> ...


If the sun is out, try positioning it so it's behind your subject even if it's being blocked by trees or anything else, and have the person face an opening in the trees on the opposite side of the sun.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 4, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> cherylynne1 said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



Ohhhh...I feel like a light bulb just went on! I've been thinking of the sun as a key light and the tree as a diffuser, and that's why it's all messed up. The sun is more like a hair light, and the sky is the key light, while the tree is more like a flag than a diffuser. It's so simple that I feel like a moron. Thank you so much!!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 5, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > cherylynne1 said:
> ...


Natural light is fun!


----------



## droaingsong (Feb 5, 2017)

Natural Lighting is the best and my favourite ones to work with. Then all you need to think about is the angle and view for the shots.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 6, 2017)

droaingsong said:


> Natural Lighting is the best and my favourite ones to work with. Then all you need to think about is the angle and view for the shots.


Natural light is great, but I don't think any type of light is better than another. Light is simply light, and what matters is how the photographer uses it.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 7, 2017)

I feel exactly the same as Leonore. This is a gorgeous shot.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> I feel exactly the same as Leonore. This is a gorgeous shot.


Thank you!


----------



## pjaye (Feb 8, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > You (and Leonore) just helped me put a finger on something that I had noticed in your photography, but wasn't sure why some of your images made me uncomfortable.  And it is that you put us really close to your subject(s), inside their personal space, (the intimacy that Leonore mentions) and by extension inside mine.  If you had left some more space above his head, I'd feel less close.  Now that I'm aware of it, it's a neat trick of perception.  I'm going to have to try it myself to see if I get some aspect of that effect.  Learning moment.
> ...



This.  When you post pictures like this, it's the personal up close connection that draws me in.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 13, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...


I'm glad you get it. I feel the same way.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Feb 14, 2017)

This is a lovely portrait, I love how the soft light rolls across his face and the tone is perfect.  I do agree that tight crops make portraits feel more intimate, my only gripe, which is probably more personal preference is that few strands of hair cropped off at the top.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 15, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> This is a lovely portrait, I love how the soft light rolls across his face and the tone is perfect.  I do agree that tight crops make portraits feel more intimate, my only gripe, which is probably more personal preference is that few strands of hair cropped off at the top.


I think I'm understanding now what you and the others who pointed it out meant. I could keep the tight crop but still fix the hairs.


----------

